# gezackter Rand um Bild legen



## MSinistar (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich bin zum ersten mal hier und hab natürlich auch schon gleich eine Frage!

Ich würde gerne Fotos mit einem gezackten Rahmen erstellen.Als Beispiel hab ich die Addresse von dem zugehörigen Tutorial beigefügt, falls sich jemand einen Einblick verschaffen will, wies aussehen soll.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159620

Bin jetzt schon seit einiger am ausprobieren (mit Hilfe des Tutorials), bekomm es aber irgendwie nicht hin. Habe irgendwie Probleme bei den Ebenen den Überblick zu behalten, d.h. wann ich welche Ebene bearbeiten muss.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen und mir den Ablauf kurz erklären?

Vielen Dank.

mfg

msinistar


----------



## nutron (25. Oktober 2004)

Hy, ohne Ebenen machst du dir das Leben schwer.

Schau mal hier bezüglich Rahmen
http://www.invano.com/?photoshop:rippedborder
http://www.photoshop-lernen.de/Gratis Workshops/uwps01/fransenrahmen.html


Ebenen
Wenn du mit vieln Ebenen arbeitest, musst du nicht zwangsläufig im Ebenen Fenster danach Suchen. Es reicht die gedrückte Maustaste auf dem zu bearbeitenden Objekt bei gleichzeitig gedrückter Strg-Taste und schon ist die Ebene des Objektes angewählt.

http://mi.svhfi.securitas.net/imperia/md/content/vmi/0863/0863_kap08.pdf


----------



## MSinistar (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Vielen Dank, hat mir sehr geholfen! Werd gleich mal an den Feinheiten rumtesten!

mfg

msinistar


----------



## nutron (26. Oktober 2004)

Mann hilft wo man kann


----------

